# Well, it's not a deviated septum...



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

...but I can usually breathe through only one nostril at a time. I know it's due (at least in part) to my allergies, which are to dust, dustmites, dogs, cats, birds, and (yes, believe it or not) cockroaches. But it's REALLY annoying. It significantly reduces my ability to breathe through my nose.

The way this factors into my SA is that, when I was young, my (extremely abusive) babysitter used to flip out if I breathed through my mouth ("You're breathing like a ****in' horse!"). I had no choice but to stop breathing for most of the car rides to and from school. She'd even deliberately turn off the radio so she could listen for my breathing. Another reason for her to yell, I guess...

Anyone else have this problem? It's not a deviated septum, because it SWITCHES nostrils, strangely enough. Anyone have any idea on how to fix it, or at least make it less problematic?

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I've had the exact same problem as far back as I can remember. My parents actually sent me in for surgery to fix it, which apparently didn't work.

I've learned to live with it; I'm a mouth-breather for life 

-Ryan


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I just found this article, which could actually help those of us who have the ability to breathe through both nostrils (one of mine is usually ALWAYS at the point where I cannot breathe through it at all):



> *October 23, 2005: Breathe - Right or Left?*
> Did you know that we breathe through one nostril at a time? Notice which nostril you are breathing through now. Can you switch nostrils by thinking about it? We naturally tend to switch nostrils about every hour to 90 minutes or so, but many of us have a tendency to favour one nostril over the other, so tune in and figure out if one nostril is more dominant for you.
> 
> According to Traditional Chinese Medicine, the right is positive and yang, while the left is negative and yin. If you tend to breathe mostly through the right nostril you may tend to be quick tempered, nervous and irritable, and you may be quite driven. If you tend to breathe mostly through the left nostril, you may feel lethargic and lazy, and have very little ambition. Someone who breathes equally through both nostrils will be balanced, confident yet calm, but full of energy.
> ...


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

I breath through my mouth not because my nostrils are blocked, just restricted. Sitting here quietly typing it isn't so bad but if I go out for a walk, I have to breath through my mouth or I can't get enough air.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Sitting, I'm good, most of the time (unless I'm in my house, which is so overrun with pets and cigarette smoke). I remember my daily morning bus ride to high school: I'd bask in the fact that I could breathe really well, despite being on that horrible, dirty bus. Lying down, I have to breathe through my mouth. Most other things, I have to, also. I know it's not totally a lack of being "in shape," because when I was younger I took aerobics in school, and I got really fit, and still had a breathing problem.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

I have a similar problem. I never had any allergies or nasal issues before I quit smoking about 2 years ago, and now I'm a mess! I don't even remember what it's like to breathe like a regular human being. I don't know if my problem affects one nostril more than the other really, though. I think it's pretty much both equally. It makes me miserable. 

I still try to breathe through my nose, even though it's so hard, but only because I seriously cannot stand breathing through my mouth for some unexplainable reason. My husband calls me a "wind tunnel" because sometimes my breathing makes SO much noise! I hate it because I'm so used to it, that I don't even know I'm doing it! I would be really embarrassed if I was "wind tunneling" out in public or something! 

I would go to the doctor but I can't because I'm about to buy private insurance and can't have any preexisting conditions (I mean, in case something seriously is wrong). 

So, no real advice here. Just wanted to let you know that I so do feel your pain! 

Sometimes I wonder if I have nasal polyps or something...

What a joy.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Maggi, I have the exact same problem as you. My nose is always stuffy. Right now I'm breathing through my right nostril at about half capacity. For me it's because of allergies too. I'm not really sure what I'm allergic to, but probably my dog, dust, and maybe mildew. I'm the most stuffy when I'm at home or at work, so that's most of the time. I was a lot better a few years ago when I lived in an apartment that was pretty new and didn't have dampness issues or very much dust and I didn't have a dog yet. 

I'm also so self-conscious about breathing through my mouth, especially when people make rude comments about mouth breathers. I end up breathing through my mouth maybe a quarter of the time, more in the winter.

The one thing I've found that works is the steroid nosesprays like flonase, but you have to get a prescription for them. They work really well but I can't use them because after a month or so, they start to make my nose bleed. Sudafed works but you shouldn't really take that every day. Claritin helps a little but it doesn't decongest that well. I've tried herbs but the ones I've tried haven't done anything I could tell. The other day I bought a homeopathic treatment but it doesn't seem to be working (I should have known).

You can probably tell that this problem drives me crazy too. I wish I could help more.


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

True as above you only breathe through one nostril at a time so that's OK. I have one or two allergies (hayfever, cat, horse).
I horse ride ops and I have a nasal spray which I found was good as you can use a few times a day, i.e. before and after, not just once like a tablet.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

mayblue said:


> The one thing I've found that works is the steroid nosesprays like flonase, but you have to get a prescription for them. They work really well but I can't use them because after a month or so, they start to make my nose bleed.


Mayblue, your allergies sound a lot like mine. I feel my best when I'm outside or in a place with minimal dust and no pets (like here, at my job). I can only imagine how bad I'll be when I become a teacher. Classrooms are always so dusty, especially right after summer, when we have to come and set up before students arrive...

As far as Flonase, I actually have it right now. I'm hoping it'll work, because I've tried EVERYTHING else. I have no patience, though. I'm sneezing less, and having to blow my nose less often. But now I'm worried about the nose bleeding thing... :afr

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> As far as Flonase, I actually have it right now. I'm hoping it'll work, because I've tried EVERYTHING else. I have no patience, though. I'm sneezing less, and having to blow my nose less often. But now I'm worried about the nose bleeding thing... :afr


I hope it works for you! I think it took a week or two to start really working. Don't worry about the bleeding thing. It doesn't happen to most people. I know my mom uses flonase and has no problem with it. Anyway, it didn't make my nose bleed freely, it would just be that when I blew my nose, big gobs of bloody snot would come out. (I probably grossed you out, I'm sorry). Good luck with it! I'm always trying new stuff so I'll let you know if I find anything that works.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm pretty much the same way, and I have no idea why. I always have at least one nostril that's barely functioning. It's particularly bad when I'm lying down for some reason. I've tried some nasal sprays but they don't really seem to work. Thing is, it doesn't actually bother me _that _much, so I don't know if I wanna bother getting a prescription.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

My nose is a bane on my existance. It's huge, oily, covered in blackheads, and it doesn't even work properly. Every morning, I have to do mega nasal-clearing process (which isn't pretty) just to be able to do anything. It sucks.

I'm mostly a mouth-breather, though. I could care less about someone else's opinions about the way I breathe. If someone ever makes a comment about how I should breathe, then I will purposely breathe the way that bothers them


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Maggi,

My hubby has suffered from this same exact problem for years. He *finally* went to the doctor and was told he has nasal polyps and a deviated septum, and will have surgery soon to correct the problems. He uses Breathright strips at night frequently, which helps keep the nostrils from collapsing. I would suggest seeing a doc., especially if you've got health insurance. Good luck!


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

itsmemaggi said:


> mayblue said:
> 
> 
> > The one thing I've found that works is the steroid nosesprays like flonase, but you have to get a prescription for them. They work really well but I can't use them because after a month or so, they start to make my nose bleed.
> ...


Flonase (fluticasone intranasal) is AWESOME! That's about all I have to say on that. I used to breathe through one nostril all the time exclusively (which is not that unsual, btw), but I frequently breathe much easier and through both nostrils now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Deviated septum and allergies here.
To breathe through both nostrils, it either has to be a very dry day or I have to lay down on my side.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Caedmon said:


> Flonase (fluticasone intranasal) is AWESOME! That's about all I have to say on that. I used to breathe through one nostril all the time exclusively (which is not that unsual, btw), but I frequently breathe much easier and through both nostrils now.


Now I *know* it's a good drug because you've endorsed it. 

I've been taking it for about two weeks, now, and I've already begun to breathe better.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> It's not a deviated septum, because it SWITCHES nostrils
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


*dies* :fall

WOWOWOW. Sooooooooo many times ive said that EXACT phrase to my mom,friends, doctors,etc...in those words too. "But it SWITCHES!!!!!!Why?!?!"

I always thought i was alone in this. im speechless. i am without speech right now


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

instil said:


> WOWOWOW. Sooooooooo many times ive said that EXACT phrase to my mom,friends, doctors,etc...in those words too. "But it SWITCHES!!!!!!Why?!?!"


I believe this answer to be correct:

http://www.dmt123.com/other-health/2078-2-dmt123.html


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Caedmon said:


> instil said:
> 
> 
> > WOWOWOW. Sooooooooo many times ive said that EXACT phrase to my mom,friends, doctors,etc...in those words too. "But it SWITCHES!!!!!!Why?!?!"
> ...


sounds believable to me. But look at the next three comments.......they never heard of this phenomenon.

Switching sides aside........ :con...(is that wording confusing?? i cant tell,since i wrote it)

Regardless of the switching nostril sides thing, assuming that it is a normal bodily thing....i still need to get my whole nose area checked out...because i just cant breathe through my nose like most people...probably why im tired, always....ALWAYS!!

I once had to put an end to a make-out session because i couldnt breathe through my nose at all, at that moment. I tried to keep sneaking in mouth-breathes...but it wasnt practical. Mouth=kissing, nose=breathing....mouth cant do both at the same time. And it woulda gave me chapped lips after 5 minutes.

You know i tried too, before giving up...just abandoning breathing oxygen. *Inner mind narrator:* "ive held my breathe for minute long spans in the past...i can do it again"

10 seconds later.......Gaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssspppppp,cough *pulls away* "im sorry...i cant right now...i cannot breathe"

pathetic!


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

I have always had the same problems. I actually DID have a deviated septum surgery, but it didn't help- due to scar tissue and swollen membranes. I used to take steroid sprays that opened it up some, used saline spray,etc. I think now mine switches also.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: re: Well, it's not a deviated septum...*



TheGMan said:


> .........deviated septum surgery, but it didn't help- due to scar tissue and swollen membranes..........


*tenses up and places hand over nose while reading that*
Never an easy answer for anything, huh?

My roomate like three years got those breathe-rite things you put on your nose at nighttime. They let you can breathe fully through you nose so you dont have to sleep breathing through your mouth (wake up and your mouth is so dry you CANT swallow...and a water bottle on the floor from 2 weeks ago is like an oasis to you at that moment.....)
He says try this tonight, it helps me a lot. So i do...it wasnt perfect, but 1000X better than a normal night. 
Cool
Drawback being........I completely forgot this thing was still on me the next day. Just was doing whatever around the house and right outside...finally i go to take a shower and see its still on me!!!!! and its 1230pm. i had to retrace my day to see how many times i embarrassed myself (at least twice, for certain,btw)


----------

